
Hands-on: Firefox Mobile’s new Android tablet interface - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2011/09/hands-on-firefox-mobiles-new-android-tablet-interface.ars
======
EastSmith
I have one major problem with Firefox for Mobile - it hijacks swipe left/right
events and libraries like jQuery Mobile can not detect swiping.

Other than that I think it is great that there is a good alternative to the
stock Android browser.

~~~
mcpherrinm
interesting problem. Have you filed a bug about swipe events?

The tablet UI doesn't rely on sideways swipes like the phone UI does: I would
be interested to find out how it works with swipe events. Is there a test page
I can try?

Posted from Firefox Mobile nightly!

~~~
EastSmith
The bug is fixed in the Firefox Mobile nightly for Android. Here is some
jQuery Mobile demo for detecting swipe events:
[http://www.coldfusionjedi.com/index.cfm/2011/3/26/Another-
ex...](http://www.coldfusionjedi.com/index.cfm/2011/3/26/Another-experiment-
in-jQuery-Mobile-swipe-navigation)

I though the article is about Firefox Mobile, bit it was for Firefox Mobile
tablet interface. I then went to Android Market and downloaded Firefox Beta,
which turns out still has this bug. Then downloaded Firefox Mobile Nightly
(for Android ) and it turns out they fixed it. But there is new one, which I
think is related to the fixed bug - they always show the tabs on the left.

And yes, I now have Android tablet with three Firefox browsers installed.

